# Reproducing Dry Cell Batteries



## JOEL (Dec 5, 2011)

One of my goals for the winter is to get some of my electrical parts in working order. A while ago I came across reproduction labels which are available from a radio collector (link below). These are excellent quality, reasonably priced, and he has complete instructions for reproducing a near perfect battery on the website. If you own a battery with a label he does not have, he is offering free labels in exchange.

http://www.radiolaguy.com/info/Vintage_Batteries.htm

I was not so interested in perfection so I made some modifications to his procedure. I used a stiff piece of cardboard to cut out end pieces the size of the OD of the tube, then cut out notches and folded tabs to glue to the inside of the tube. The electrical contacts are not exact, just whatever the hardware store had. These are put in place with connected wires first, then the end piece is glued in place with wood glue. When dry, I masked the contacts and poured a layer of epoxy on top. When the epoxy dried, I spray painted the top, then applied the label. i intentionally recessed the contacts a bit so they are less likely to short out.


----------



## JOEL (Dec 5, 2011)

So I am thinking about what to use for a power source now. The original batteries were 1.5 volts. I know some have converted their bikes to run on 6 volts. I would like to hear any suggestions from others who have done this before moving ahead. My preference would be a rechargable unit, ideally with a jack on the bottom of the battery that I can plug a charger into.


----------

